# Can you fit fisher push plates from a 95 chevy 1500 to a 2001 chevy 1500?



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought a used fisher minute mount 1 plow that came off of a 95 chevy 1500 and everything fits on my truck..... But it doesn't look like the push plates will. If they don't fit then can I fabricate them to fit? Thanks!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The 95 mount will not fit a 2001 without modification. Anything can be accomplished by a good fabricator. Personally I would buy the correct mount.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok. I have a chance to buy a set for $125. Is that a good price?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mitchplows;1654121 said:


> Ok. I have a chance to buy a set for $125. Is that a good price?


Mount for $125? That is very good price.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds good. Thanks very much


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Also, it's a 4 port 3 plug system and there's 3 wires that looked like they were spliced in somewhere. The 4 plugs that go to the parking and headlights are hooked up and it all works fine. Any suggestions on where those 3 wires go?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mitchplows;1654132 said:


> Also, it's a 4 port 3 plug system and there's 3 wires that looked like they were spliced in somewhere. The 4 plugs that go to the parking and headlights are hooked up and it all works fine. Any suggestions on where those 3 wires go?


Those should be for tapping into Park, Left turn and right turn lights.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Shouldn't the isolation module do that automatically though?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mitchplows;1654135 said:


> Shouldn't the isolation module do that automatically though?


It needs a trigger source. How else will it know when park lights or signals are being used?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I see what your getting at I'll check it out thanks for the info


----------

